# Warning: Planted tank security breach!



## neven (May 15, 2010)

As the title says, today planted tank was exploited through a security flaw, causing malicious software to be downloaded. Im not sure if this is fixed or when it will be fixed, just letting others know.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, they sent me a notification asking me to change my password for security purposes.


----------

